# Ameristep Outhouse ?????



## pseshooter (Nov 6, 2004)

Anyone using one of these ? I saw them on clearence at Wally World. Price is much better than the double bull. Are the easy to put up. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Nov 6, 2004)

I wore one slap out.  It is easy to set up and fine for gun & turkey hunting.


----------



## pseshooter (Nov 6, 2004)

*Arrowslinger*

Thanks for the advice. I am going to get one tonight. They had them for 79.00.


----------



## garider01 (Nov 6, 2004)

i was able to kill 3 deer while using this product easy to use
and setup highly recomend it


----------



## Catfish369 (Nov 6, 2004)

$79 seems a bit high for the Outhouse model.  I picked one up a couple seasons ago (after the season ended actually) at WalMart for $39.  Unless you need it "right now", I'd wait a little while to see where the prices go.  But, while waiting for a price drop they may sell out.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 6, 2004)

The outhouse is very easy to set up,but practice at home folding it back up.Don't try it for the first time in the woods,you may get frustrated and leave it there.
The bottom sides of the outhouse are rounded(makes it easier to fit in the round backpack)they have little metal stakes to hold it down............That aren't worth poop in sandy soil,make sure you keep the rope tie offs.
Also,I found out last week,a 3 leeged stool will sink right on down in the sand,leaving your butt about a foot off the ground.
Other than these minor annoyances,I like mine.My buddy killed a monsor 8 point out of it in Illinois last year


----------



## pseshooter (Nov 7, 2004)

*Brickhouse not Outhouse*

Sorry I made a mistake it was the new Outhouse.I bought it for 79.00. It seems to be very large and easy to put up.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Nov 7, 2004)

Jeff Raines said:
			
		

> The outhouse is very easy to set up,but practice at home folding it back up.Don't try it for the first time in the woods,you may get frustrated and leave it there.




Right Jeff.  I loaned mine out and it road all the way from Colorado laying flat!


----------



## Hunterrs (Nov 7, 2004)

I have a penthouse for me and my son.  Takes a little getting used too but I like it.  Mine has rode flat in my truck until I can get to the directions to get it in the pack.

Robert


----------

